# Your thoughts on Genie?



## jcmwwe (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi i was wondering for those who have it what are your thoughts on the Genie? Do u like it? Does it work? Or should i stay with my hd dvr? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I like the Genie just because I can record up to 5 shows at once. I've always had conflicting recording with just two turners. That is the main reason why I switched to Genie. The recommend recordings that Genie offer is hit or miss. I have it turned on, just in case there is nothing to watch, but I never use it. I would rather go read a book or play outside . I have yet to run out of disk space. That is another reason why I got the Genie.

I can't go back to two tuner dvr.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

very happy with my Genie.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Five tuners eliminate virtually all recording conflicts. Being able to serve three clients simultaneously greatly enhances the WHDVR service.


----------



## mikefour77 (Jan 24, 2011)

peds48 said:


> very happy with my Genie.


Same here. Granted, I have only had mine for about a week, but I am already happy having the extra tuners. If for no other reason, not having to worry about conflicts between the 2 tuners is awesome.


----------



## jcmwwe (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok because i read where some people were having issues with there recordings where they would freeze or not fast forward. None of u have had these problems?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Love the HR44. Beast DVR with 5 tuners, PIP, and 200+ HD hours of storage. In my case I only use clients with tuners (H2x), thus the Genie is fast and can do it's magic with always having access to 5 tuners for recording.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Best DVR out there. Who else has a 5-runer DVR?

Can't beat my HR34 and two HR24 setup.


----------



## jcmwwe (Jul 29, 2009)

What do u mean client with tuners? Can u keep your old hd dvr box instead of getting a genie mini?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

jcmwwe said:


> What do u mean client with tuners? Can u keep your old hd dvr box instead of getting a genie mini?


Yes, I have a HR34 and 2 HR24s with MRV.


----------



## directv newb (Jun 25, 2012)

I truly believe the GENIE is the greatest dvr of all times. I have had my hr-34 genie for about 8 months, I have NEVER had one issue or problem, it is absolutely AMAZING! The ability to record 5 shows at one time is mind blowing, it is an absolutely incredible device(in my opinion). I am a true fan of Directv and think that their product is way superior to any other choices out there.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

jcmwwe said:


> Ok because i read where some people were having issues with there recordings where they would freeze or not fast forward. None of u have had these problems?


There are glitches, but I never had a problem with recordings.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

directv newb said:


> I am a true fan of Directv and think that their product is way superior to any other choices out there.


+1

I had TWC for 10 years and their dvr is POC. When I first got the Genie, I was amazed with the technology that I was missing.


----------



## jcmwwe (Jul 29, 2009)

How did u get to keep your hr24s? When they tell u need to get a genie mini for your second receiver? Also does the hr24 work the same as a genie mini u can watch all recordings from the genie? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## mikefour77 (Jan 24, 2011)

jcmwwe said:


> How did u get to keep your hr24s? When they tell u need to get a genie mini for your second receiver? Also does the hr24 work the same as a genie mini u can watch all recordings from the genie? Please let me know. Thanks


I also have two HR24s and an HR34, and yes, they can all access recordings from each other. The benefit of keeping the HR24 is that you don't need to use a tuner from the HR34 when someone is watching in another room.

For me, I just asked them to swap out my old R22 for an HR34 and that was that.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

jcmwwe said:


> How did u get to keep your hr24s? When they tell u need to get a genie mini for your second receiver? Also does the hr24 work the same as a genie mini u can watch all recordings from the genie? Please let me know. Thanks


You can watch any recording from any of the DVRs on any of the 3. Also, you don't have to use a Genie tuner on the other TVs. So if you already have DVRs just have them replace one with the Genie.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

No trick to keeping the HR24, no clients are needed at all. If you already have SWM (one coax for each box), and the Genie will take you over 8 tuners, then you need a SWM upgrade, but DirecTV provides that.

If you use a Genie and an HR24, you will be able to watch recordings stored on one on the other. What you won't be able to do is set something to record on the Genie from the HR24 and vice versa. And only a Genie client can access the Genie's Todo list, history, etc.


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

I have had mine for 3 weeks and it works great -- I have an HR22 and an HR24 + the Genie(Hr34) so I now have 9 tuners !!
George


----------



## jcmwwe (Jul 29, 2009)

I am currently using two hr22's. will that still work? So is it better to keep your box or get a genie mini? Thanks.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

jcmwwe said:


> I am currently using two hr22's. will that still work? So is it better to keep your box or get a genie mini? Thanks.


Keep your box.


----------



## jcmwwe (Jul 29, 2009)

Because i would be keeping a hr22. And that works fine with the genie? Also how did u get to keep it? Just tell them u want to keep it and set it up with the genie instead of replacing it with a mini? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Just say you want a Genie. All H and HR boxes work with the Genie except for the H20, which you don't have. No need for a client at all, unless you want to manage the Genie from another room, or you want to be able to rewind/pause live TV in a room where you don't want a DVR.

If someone at DirecTV said a Genie client was required, they are wrong. The Whole Home DVR fee is required, but has nothing to do with clients.


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

I have a question about the Genie Recommends feature. The shows that it records and recommends, can those shows be played by other HDDVRs or only the Genie and it's clients?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

jcmwwe said:


> What do u mean client with tuners? Can u keep your old hd dvr box instead of getting a genie mini?


Yes, that's the only way for me, which let's the Genie always have access to 5 tuners, and everything is independent. Works great.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I have had the Genie for about three months now. Love that I don't have to worry about recording conflict. If I had to do it again, I would just get two receiver with clients as I don't really need more than five tunners.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I probably shouldn't type this because I've never had a failure of an HR box. Knock on WOOD!!!

But the only drawback I can see with the genie is losing 1TB of programs. I've got 2 HR20-700s from 2007/08 and 2 HR22-100s from 2009 and a 24 from 2010 or 11 that continue to work nicely with the Genie. Everybody can see / play from everybody.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Sixto said:


> Love the HR44. Beast DVR with 5 tuners, PIP, and 200+ HD hours of storage. In my case I only use clients with tuners (H2x), thus the Genie is fast and can do it's magic with always having access to 5 tuners for recording.


I'm getting a Genie HR34 next week. How do I get the HR 44 like you have or is it just luck of the draw? I believe the HR 44 has built in wi-fi and is quite a bit smaller. Is this correct?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

ep1974 said:


> I'm getting a Genie HR34 next week. How do I get the HR 44 like you have or is it just luck of the draw? I believe the HR 44 has built in wi-fi and is quite a bit smaller. Is this correct?


Yep, the HR44 is the better version of the HR34 with WiFi for the Internet connection, faster, smaller ...

The clients are additional, whether they be mini-clients (Cxx) that need the HR44 to server content, or the usual HR2x/H2x HD DVRs/receivers that can access the Genie content via MRV.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

jcmwwe said:


> Also how did u get to keep it? Just tell them u want to keep it and set it up with the genie instead of replacing it with a mini? Please let me know. Thanks


Say "I'd like to get a Genie to replace one of my HD DVR's. I don't need any clients because I would like to keep my other HD DVR."


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Sixto said:


> Yep, the HR44 is the better version of the HR34 with WiFi for the Internet connection, faster, smaller ...
> 
> The clients are additional, whether they be mini-clients (Cxx) that need the HR44 to server content, or the usual HR2x/H2x HD DVRs/receivers that can access the Genie content via MRV.


Thank you. Did you just ask for the HR 44 or is it just luck if you get one? Thanks.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

ep1974 said:


> Thank you. Did you just ask for the HR 44 or is it just luck if you get one? Thanks.


There are several threads here at DBSTalk on the subject of HR44 availability. The only sure way of getting an HR44 is through a reseller such as Solid Signal, but there are many here who have also either been in the initial trial markets, or the new national rollout markets, who have been fortunate to get an HR44. One Genie per household for now.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Sixto said:


> There are several threads here at DBSTalk on the subject of HR44 availability. The only sure way of getting an HR44 is through a reseller such as Solid Signal, but there are many here who have also either been in the initial trial markets, or the new national rollout markets, who have been fortunate to get an HR44. One Genie per household for now.


Thank you.


----------



## jforkner (Mar 17, 2004)

Just curious...is Genie not a single point of failure in the system. In other words, if one had, say, five TVs connected via the Genie, and it failed ( or hiccupped), wouldn't you loose the ability to watch a show on any of the TVs? As opposed to having multiple receivers?

Jack


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just curious...is Genie not a single point of failure in the system. In other words, if one had, say, five TVs connected via the Genie, and it failed ( or hiccupped), wouldn't you loose the ability to watch a show on any of the TVs? As opposed to having multiple receivers?

Jack


Right on! This is why I would never recommend having a system of only a genie and clients


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I love the Genie (HR44) for its five tuners so no more recording conflicts, but also to compliment the HR24 with 7 tuners with 2tb EHD, and Whole Home playback nicely now that I have the HR44 since it always lags on remote recordings from the HR22 it replaced
And I also have a H24 HD receiver to schedule recordings on both the HR44 and HR24, But the best part was that I got it free with no install fee with the upgrade which I never expected, Otherwise I would have bought from a retailer like Solidsignal.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

I've had my HR34 for about a year and love it. I have an HR 24 and several H25's part of my setup here. The whole-home solution works flawlessly.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

toobs said:


> I like the Genie just because I can record up to 5 shows at once. I've always had conflicting recording with just two turners. That is the main reason why I switched to Genie. The recommend recordings that Genie offer is hit or miss. I have it turned on, just in case there is nothing to watch, but I never use it. I would rather go read a book or play outside . I have yet to run out of disk space. That is another reason why I got the Genie.
> 
> I can't go back to two tuner dvr.


+1


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Crow159 said:


> I have a question about the Genie Recommends feature. The shows that it records and recommends, can those shows be played by other HDDVRs or only the Genie and it's clients?


Guess no one wants to answer this one. :sure:

OK I will

In short NO it doesn't have the Genie recommends list on the other HD DVRs.
Its still the list of 8 under the " MY Directv " of whats currently on.

But HD DVRs are still fully functional in the VOD section so there is nothing the Genie gets that the HRs don't as far as programming.

Just a side note, I will never upgrade to a C31 unless Directv wants to drop of the HR44 along with it.
My next Upgrade I'm dropping one H25 and upgrading to the HR24.


----------



## glick1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Was having constant audio drops with the hr24. Directv upgraded me to the hr44 and no more drops.
To say i am a fan of the hr44 is an understatement!
It is faster than the hr24. It's smaller and seems to hold a wireless signal better than the cinema modem.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

That is good news indeed. I suspect now, as earlier, that something was rotten in the state of that particular box.


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

damondlt said:


> Guess no one wants to answer this one. :sure:
> 
> OK I will
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the answer. I was hoping that the recorded shows would be accessable but it's not that big of a deal that it can't.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Yep, the HR44 is the better version of the HR34 with WiFi for the Internet connection, faster, smaller ...
> 
> The clients are additional, whether they be mini-clients (Cxx) that need the HR44 to server content, or the usual HR2x/H2x HD DVRs/receivers that can access the Genie content via MRV.


I'm sure you're right but size is not an issue for me and my network is hard wired. I don't find my 34 especially slow. Are there any other advantages to the 44?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Billzebub said:


> I'm sure you're right but size is not an issue for me and my network is hard wired. I don't find my 34 especially slow. Are there any other advantages to the 44?


Speed. Also uses a little less power.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jcmwwe said:


> Hi i was wondering for those who have it what are your thoughts on the Genie? Do u like it? Does it work? Or should i stay with my hd dvr? Please let me know. Thanks.


With 5 Tuners, 1 TB of storage, PIP, faster channel changing what's not to like? Yes, the Genie works. Compared to my previous HD DVRs (HR21-700, HR22-100, HR24-500) my HR34-700 is the best HD DVR I've had.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Crow159 said:


> Thanks a lot for the answer. I was hoping that the recorded shows would be accessable but it's not that big of a deal that it can't.


If you see a Genie recommends show on you want to see, all you do is Press play on HR34 and it automatically adds it to your HR34 play list, Then it can be played by other DVRs on your whole home.
Again its not that big of a deal.
There is Just no Genie recommends list on the other HD DVRS.

Anything that is recorded is accessible for playback.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> With 5 Tuners, 1 TB of storage, PIP, faster channel changing what's not to like? Yes, the Genie works. Compared to my previous HD DVRs (HR21-700, HR22-100, HR24-500) my HR34-700 is the best HD DVR I've had.


I must agree. Had an HR34-700 installed yesterday. Very satisified. Asked the installer about how to obtain the HR 44. He said it was only available in about four or five major markets, not in Washington State where I reside. He mentioned to wait five or six months in order to get the HR 44.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I must agree. Had an HR34-700 installed yesterday. Very satisified. Asked the installer about how to obtain the HR 44. He said it was only available in about four or five major markets, not in Washington State where I reside. He mentioned to wait five or six months in order to get the HR 44.


There is no way to upgrade from an HR34 to an HR44, unless your 34 fails and you get lucky and it gets replaced with a 44


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Technician in/near Las Vegas said they started getting only HR44's about a week ago. He said they are usually some of the last technicians to get new equipment, obviously not in this case, so it seems to be branching out rather quickly.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There is no way to upgrade from an HR34 to an HR44, unless your 34 fails and you get lucky and it gets replaced with a 44


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Eventually, I'd think it would be more likely to get a 44 than a 34.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Eventually, I'd think it would be more likely to get a 44 than a 34.


Right, but if you have a 34, there is no current path to "upgrade" to a 44


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Have had the HR34-700 for over a year now;

Once it got past the early buggy phase "was" very satisfied with it.

However, today not as satisfied as I once was since I learned that it looks as though a favorite of mine, its OTA scanning feature with the AM21(N), is likely going away in the near future and with it a number of off-air sub-channels with it which I enjoy, since they are not in DIRECTV's inaccurate and no longer updated OTA database.

Can't discuss the issues surrounding it here of course, but nevertheless appears headed this way unfortunately.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I love my Genie. No recording conflicts and great storage.

IMHO, it beats everything else out there. 

Mike


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Five tuners eliminate virtually all recording conflicts. Being able to serve three clients simultaneously greatly enhances the WHDVR service.


Even with 5 tuners, I have seen conflicts more than I want. The biggest conflict nights for our household are Sun, Mon, & Thurs. I have gotten used to check for conflicts so that I can reschedule on another DVR.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Sixto said:


> PIP





MysteryMan said:


> PIP


Now if they would just come up with a PIP toggle.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

jagrim said:


> Even with 5 tuners, I have seen conflicts more than I want. The biggest conflict nights for our household are Sun, Mon, & Thurs. I have gotten used to check for conflicts so that I can reschedule on another DVR.


I agree, 5 tuners for 4 rooms is not enough.
Which is one reason I don't have the clients.


----------



## APorter (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info in this thread. I'm coming back to Directv after a year away so this was very helpful. Going with a 4 room Genie setup, just wish I still had a HR2x to use so that if Genie went down one tv would still be up running.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info in this thread. I'm coming back to Directv after a year away so this was very helpful. Going with a 4 room Genie setup, just wish I still had a HR2x to use so that if Genie went down one tv would still be up running.


If this is a new install you cab substitute a client for a DVR at half price


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## APorter (May 31, 2007)

peds48 said:


> If this is a new install you cab substitute a client for a DVR at half price
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Is the half off price $99 for HD and $199 for HD DVR? That's the price I get when I look online and call.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Varies slightly between new customer and returning customer but what peds is saying is the HD DVR would be $99 with the order instead of the usual $199.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Varies slightly between new customer and returning customer but what peds is saying is the HD DVR would be $99 with the order instead of the usual $199.


Correct, thanks


----------



## APorter (May 31, 2007)

goinsleeper said:


> Varies slightly between new customer and returning customer but what peds is saying is the HD DVR would be $99 with the order instead of the usual $199.


Thanks


----------



## Joe166 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have had my HR34 for several months. About two months ago it started playing back recordings with serious shudder and would sometimes freeze and not allow ff or rewind. After several RBR's, I called and they came out, saw that the playback problem was on all the sets, and only on recordings from the genie, so they replaced it with another HR34. No problems since then. I am not sure I want an HR44 since (I could easily be wrong) from my reading, it seems to require the RF setting and I have a slingbox connected to my receiver (I travel a fair amount and don't want to miss local sporting events) and when I had switched to an RF setting before, my slingbox stopped being able to control the box and slingbox tech support said slingbox (even the new one) doesn't support RF so it would not turn my box on or off. 

I guess I could set my slingbox up in another room with one of my HR24's (I have two), 

But, in sum, I like my genie and appreciate the ability to record that many shows and if I get in a pinch, I can use one of my other recorders.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Joe166 said:


> I am not sure I want an HR44 since (I could easily be wrong) from my reading, it seems to require the RF setting and I have a slingbox connected to my receiver (I travel a fair amount and don't want to miss local sporting events) and when I had switched to an RF setting before, my slingbox stopped being able to control the box and slingbox tech support said slingbox (even the new one) doesn't support RF so it would not turn my box on or off.
> 
> I guess I could set my slingbox up in another room with one of my HR24's (I have two),
> 
> But, in sum, I like my genie and appreciate the ability to record that many shows and if I get in a pinch, I can use one of my other recorders.


That is one of the really nice things about the HR44 is that both RF and IR are active at the same time. In my case the TV in the garage is mirrored off the living room. Obviously need RF in the garage but that meant with the HR24 I could not use my Harmony to control the DVR. Now with the HR44 it is no problem.

Also, the HR44 does not require RF at all. The remote even comes preset for IR. The unique thing about the HR44 in RF is that it uses a different RF format so none of the standard DirecTV RF remotes will work. You must use the RC71


----------



## APorter (May 31, 2007)

Back a part of the Directv family. Install went very well today. I ended up going with the Genie (HR44), 2 clients, and a H25. Installer did a great job, installed a new slimline and ran new coax (thought he would just use what was already there), closet neatly wired, and picked everything up outside. It was a hot day so I had a couple bottles of gatorade for him. I would have offered an adult beverage but he had another run to make. So far impressed with the speed of the HR44 compared to my year with the Cincinnati Bell Fioptics DVR box. Off to go setup all my recordings.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Back a part of the Directv family. Install when very well today. I ended up going with the Genie (HR44), 2 clients, and a H25. Installer did a great job, installed a new slimline and ran new coax (thought he would just use what was already there), closet neatly wired, and picked everything up outside. It was a hot day so I had a couple bottles of gatorade for him. I would have offered an adult beverage but he had another run to make. So far impressed with the speed of the HR44 compared to my year with the Cincinnati Bell Fioptics DVR box. Off to go setup all my recordings.


Welcome back. I have Fioptics as well, but would ne'er use them for TV service.


----------

